# rear seat belt stuck



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

so i folded my rears yesterday to transport something, and when i was putting the seats up, the middle seat belt is stuck and i can't unfold my rear seat (larger section). any tricks to get it unstock?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: rear seat belt stuck (sheaffer)*

You need to unbolt it from the floor to release tension on it so you can pull it back out. It is in the lock position as if it was in an abrupt stop. Once you get tension off of it you should be able to pull it out and rebolt it to the floor to get your seat up.


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: rear seat belt stuck (Yeti35)*

...but the question really is, how do you prevent this from ever happening again. Yeti, I leave the priviliges of the microphone to you, since you have more seniority than me


----------



## Cubs2k (Jul 23, 2007)

I had this happen last year.....it was bad. The release mechanism broke.....I had to cut the belt.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: rear seat belt stuck (volkswagendude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagendude* »_...but the question really is, how do you prevent this from ever happening again. Yeti, I leave the priviliges of the microphone to you, since you have more seniority than me








 I am only quoting what I read, since I have personally never experienced it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

It happened to me once early on. The dealer fixed it and it never recurred.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: rear seat belt stuck (Yeti35)*

The problem is that the rear middle seat belt has two plastic rivets, one to position the buckle when not in use, and one to prevent the belt from retracting too far and not leaving enough loose belt when the seat is folded down. The upper rivet is easily broken off when the belt is allowed to retract rapidly. Replace the upper rivet and folding the seat ceases to cause an issue.


----------



## Elkhound (Nov 19, 2004)

I had this happen to me last week and luckily I had the right tool to unbolt the seat belt. I've seen that same reply about the buttons on the belt in many threads but I'm just not understanding exactly where the buttons go. There aren't any obvious spots on the belt and getting to the mechanism itself is impossible since it's INSIDE the seat (this is the middle belt I'm talking about of course) 

Any chance one of you guys could get a quick snapshot of this button? It would be very much appreciated


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

Same thing happened to me, but the dealer fixed it once but it happened again the next time i put the seats down. I then had to pick up some friends who have kids at the airport and ended up cutting it. The dealer then denied my warranty since i cut it and did not bring it to the dealer, they then wanted to charge me like $450 to fix it. effing bastards


----------



## jpbamford (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll get some photo's for you when my wife gets back with my car (!) Same thing happened to me and there are two parts to the solution. As pointed out by DenverBill there's a plastic rivet (my dealer replaced the whole belt as it was under warranty but I can show you where it should be). However, even with the plastic rivet you need the plastic trim at the top of the seat to be intact. This part was on back order for me for ages, and every time I needed to use the seat down I used a couple of clothes-line pegs around the plastic rivet to stop the belt going too far in to the seat. Hope that helps - I'll get the photos later...


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

Roger that on the plastic trim on the top of the seat needing to be intact. That was part of my problem also when this scenario played itself out.


----------



## kardrew (Aug 21, 2010)

*I now have this issue with my 2001 Audi TT both rear seats are stuck because of belts*

I now have this issue with my 2001 Audi TT both rear seats are stuck because of belts. So the only way is to unbolt the belt and hope it release. Unfortinately very difficult to get to the belt because of the folded seats . but will give it a try and see:banghead:


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

I had identical issue with middle rear seat belt. I had to cut belt. Stealer wanted 450 to fix.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*I had this same issue one week ago.*

I had this same issue one week ago. Not so many guys at VW dealers are experienced enough to figure out how to properly fix it. Fortunately, we have got here this wonderful forum that helped me to find the right no-pain solution (unbolt, then just straight up). 

Thank you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## roverva (Nov 5, 2010)

I had the same problem few weeks ago, dealer told me they had to replace the entire seatbelt and it was going to cost me $295.00 parts and labor. So, while at the dealer with the service manager standing next to me, I put my finger down the top area and pushed down on the belt towards the inside to release the tension and it was fixed. They were mad that I fixed it myself right in front of their eyes. Oh well. Good to have vast info on these boards.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

roverva said:


> I had the same problem few weeks ago, dealer told me they had to replace the entire seatbelt and it was going to cost me $295.00 parts and labor. So, while at the dealer with the service manager standing next to me, I put my finger down the top area and pushed down on the belt towards the inside to release the tension and it was fixed. They were mad that I fixed it myself right in front of their eyes. Oh well. Good to have vast info on these boards.


They were mad because you busted them at their little ploy. 10 to 1 they knew how to do that.


----------

